
Professor Brian Cox: “It's Very Difficult to Argue with an Idiot” - CarolineW
http://www.iflscience.com/editors-blog/its-very-difficult-to-argue-with-an-idiot-says-professor-brian-cox/all/
======
gaspoweredcat
Im reminded of this scene from Jam:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGex0kLgNok](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGex0kLgNok)

and the more recent "interview" with brian cox himself from charlie brookers
2016 wipe:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87zd_BGY4UU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87zd_BGY4UU)

